# Project UFO



## Slater (Feb 17, 2001)

Anyone remember an old late '70's show called "Project UFO"? About two USAF investigators that travel around the country checking out UFO sightings. Kind of a distant, weak predecessor to "X-Files". Never seen it in syndication and I was wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## jsc (Feb 18, 2001)

*Welcome Slater!*

Hi Slater,

Was that the one where the two men were air force officers investigating sightings and burn marks and cattle disaperances among other things? I think it lasted a year and I haven't seen it in sindication out here in Los Angeles.

Glad you posted, but I wish my answer was better.  It is hard trying to remember almost 25 years ago. 

The navigation here is pretty easy.  Just think of the ASciFi as the trunk of the tree and each section under that as a main branch and each section under them as smaller branches unitl it can get smallest  ~ the individual thread.  You can click on any of the underlined branches or trunk and get where you want to go.  Experiment.  It becomes easy to more around in.

We are a friendly forum here so feel free to post away.  Please remember SPOILER SPACE if you are talking about a first run show's current season out side of the show's current season fora so other members (who might not be up to that season) don't get spoiled. Please keep all posts 'g' rated and we don't flame our members.  If you don't see what you need do as you did here and make a new thread!  We will try and answer questions and quiries.  If you have dificulties please contact a moderator by pm or email and we will respond!

Right now I wish I could remember if what I remembered was even the correct show!  I hope more people remember. But if not, find your new favorite and please, post away!


----------



## MythingLink (Feb 18, 2001)

You know I always thought it was called Project: Blue Book.    I used to watch it all the time when it was on.  Didn't it run for two season?  My memory being what it is, I can't remember.  I just have some sort of thread wandering around in my head that the first season was good, but that they changed things in the second season and ruined the show.

Cheers,


----------



## Slater (Feb 18, 2001)

It was apparently based on the real Project Blue Book, and the ex-director of that program served as a producer. I kind of enjoyed it, but many have said that the acting was not the best and the scripts were predictable. Hey, it was the late '70's-waddya want?
Still, it's unusual not to see it in re-runs somewhere.


----------



## jsc (Feb 18, 2001)

Only if they are saleable in syndication.  One of my favorite shows "Frank's Place", I have only seen in syndication on BET and Tim Reid and Daphne Maxwell Reid's detective show that followed that I have never seen in syndication!


----------



## MythingLink (Feb 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Slater _
> *It was apparently based on the real Project Blue Book, and the ex-director of that program served as a producer. I kind of enjoyed it, but many have said that the acting was not the best and the scripts were predictable. Hey, it was the late '70's-waddya want?
> Still, it's unusual not to see it in re-runs somewhere. *



Just watched a special on the Air Force's involvement in UFO hunting the other day.  Probably on The Discovery or History channel.  It was really interesting about how many times the name changed for that particular project and how many people were involved in it.

Cheers,


----------



## Slater (Feb 18, 2001)

Yeah, I remember names like "Sign" and "Grudge" being associated with it. That's back when military project/operation names were cool or at least imaginative (Moondust, Blue Fly, Galileo, etc).


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2001)

Project UFO has been on the European SciFi Channel for the last six months, it's very dated, especially the special effects. That's the sort of thing we get here, Bionic Woman, Six Million Dollar Man, Land of the Giants, Time Tunnel, Voyage to the bottom of the sea. 

While in the USA you get Dune and Star Trek.

Ours hasn't been going that long though, and it has got better. The first 2 weeks they showed The Wrath of Khan every day- I thought it was the Wrath of Khan Channel. Now they have Babylon 5.

Still at least they show 'some' Science Fiction.


----------

